# jhanko d10 reflector size.



## mr.lumen (Oct 19, 2012)

i wanted to buy a different reflector for a jhanko d10 but i do not have the light on me and wont for a few weeks. i was trying to get the purchase of the reflector out of the way now. does anyone happen to have one and could measure the reflector for me??? i need depth, led whole diameter and where it meets the glass diameter. thank you!


----------

